# My Babies! LOTS of pictures :-)



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Thought I would share some pics, I am very proud of my bubbies 

There is 9 in total, and two little budgies on the end just for something different.

Below: On the left is a WF Pied split Cinnamon Pearl cock. On the right WF Pied split Platinum, Cinnamon Pearl.










Below: Same two birds as above, in the back is a WF Pearl Pied hen. Sister to the WF Pied cock on the left. 










Below: Same WF Pearl Pied hen as above. She is the little girl that got very sick as a bubba. As you can see she recovered amazingly well!










Next two pictures: WF Cinnamon Pearl Pied hen "Angel". Sister to the hen above. 


















Below: Pied split to WF, Platinum, Cinnamon Pearl cock. Brother to the WF Pied in the first picture.










Below: 3x WF Pied cocks.










Below: WF Pied split Cinnamon Pearl cock. 










Below: 2 x WF Pied split Cinnamon Pearl cocks. 










Below: Back from left WF Cinnamon Pearl Pied hen, Cinnamon Pearl Pied split WF hen, Pied cock as above, WF Pied split C & P cock.










Below: WF Pied split Cinnamon Pearl cock. He has a small grey patch on the other side and two grey flight feathers, from this angle he looks like a clear pied but he isn't.


























































Two albino budgie hen babies.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

You have some very beautiful babies


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Thank you  I agree!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

beautiful birds


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

I loved these pics  you have gorgeous babies! Especially love the WF pied babies all in a row, and preening each other, very cute


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So many babies! They're all gorgeous!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

very lovely pictures! thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all absolutely gorgeous wonderful pictures thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a lot of whitefaces and pieds  lol lovely birds and some really cute shots


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my they are all so adorable


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are all adorable, no wonder you want to keep them all


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Very beautiful birdies Congrats X x


----------

